# Webstrings



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I heard about Webstrings on another thread and put in an order last month to try them out - price was right. Well, I got my order of strings in. I bought a couple of sets for my acoustics and a few sets for my electric. Normally on my acoustics I use John Pearse - have been for years, tried other makes but to my ears just didn't sound as good as John Pearse strings, but with the price that Webstrings charges and the description on the web page I thought I'd take a chance. So off with the old and on with the new. First impression - they're OK but not as good as my John Pearse, but for the money ok. I put the guitar down after playing 1 song and looked at my hand:

















I'm really curious how the electric string are going to perform now. But I know I won't buy the acoustic strings again. I have a funny feeling I'll be changing out the acoustic's before the end of the month. Now I'm not saying that they sound bad, just not as good as what I usually use, so I doubt if I'd buy from Webstrings again. Just my $0.02


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Geez. Are they made from recycled issues of the Toronto Star?

Surely someone from the company played them before. Amazing they thought that was acceptable.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, haha that blows. Your fingers look like the rag I use to wipe my strings off after a day of practice (I sweat like crazy so mine get black really fast... plus I play most of the time I'm awake, lol)


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

...and that's after only 3 minutes of playing!


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

I've never bought their acoustic strings (for the little amount I play my acoustic, I don't worry about how much I spend on strings), but I've been using Webstrings electric strings for nearly 2 years now. They've been as good as any other brand I've used, and half the price (after shipping, taxes and import fees).



Maybe you just got a bad set?


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Getting a bad "set" seems pretty unlikely. If it was a bad set, there'd be thousands and thousands of bad sets, which means that company's quality control is nonexistent. 

I think it's just an open and closed case of "you get what you pay for". Occasionally you find a gem of a product that is underpriced but good. I don't think these strings fall into that category. Haha.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Not to put a totally negative spin on these strings, they do sound OK for what I paid. I just can't live with the side effects. AND, I put them on 2 of my guitars. I just played the 2nd guitar for about 30 sec. and guess what... yeah, black fingers. Normally wouldn't bother me but I'm trying to polish my girfriends tuners and she doesn't like dirty fingers caressing her instrument.Drool So at the end of the day, why scrimp on strings to save what a buck or two? On a 2K guitar? Just doesn't make sense to me. As I said I haven't tried the electrics yet... maybe tomorrow, but if you see strings for sale on the "for Sale or Trade" page ....


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

maybe D'adario pays webstrings to market an inferior product, thereby corralling the consumer into a higher price bracket


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

bubkusjones said:


> I've never bought their acoustic strings (for the little amount I play my acoustic, I don't worry about how much I spend on strings), but I've been using Webstrings electric strings for nearly 2 years now. They've been as good as any other brand I've used, and half the price (after shipping, taxes and import fees).
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you just got a bad set?



Same here. I've used their bass strings a number of times and liked them. Exactly half the price of store-bought D'Addarios.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> .. maybe tomorrow, but if you see strings for sale on the "for Sale or Trade" page ....


I think it would only be fair to throw in a bar of Irish Spring. :tongue:


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

Damn.. You must of been flying to smoke those fingers like that:tongue: 

But seriously, i have been using the elctrics for a few years now..never had a problem.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I heard about Webstrings on another thread and put in an order last month to try them out - price was right. Well, I got my order of strings in. I bought a couple of sets for my acoustics and a few sets for my electric. Normally on my acoustics I use John Pearse - have been for years, tried other makes but to my ears just didn't sound as good as John Pearse strings, but with the price that Webstrings charges and the description on the web page I thought I'd take a chance. So off with the old and on with the new. First impression - they're OK but not as good as my John Pearse, but for the money ok. I put the guitar down after playing 1 song and looked at my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get a sharp hachet a hack that mit off!....jeeesh, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I changed the strings on one of my Tele's this morning and tried the Webstrings "Memphis Electric" strings, and guess what. After only 3 minutes of playing:











As for the sound - well they're OK but nothing special. Going to stick with GHS Boomers in the future.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ooooooooo!! 007 Watch!! Does it have a laser ?!?!?!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

toss 'em....no need for tarbending:tongue: killer tele btw.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

"The Name of The Rose II" :tongue:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

If only I got attacked by Valentina Vargas the way Christian Slatter got attacked, I'd suffer the stigma.. Drool


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Maybe its a reaction to a chemical in your skin? I've been using Webstrings for a couple of years now and I've never had that happen.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Then why Bagpipe, of all the brands I've tried are only Webstrings having this effect?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...geez, looks like you've been reading the toronto sun on the ttc!

very weird. like some sort of biological reaction between whatever the strings are made of and your own body chemistry.

i can sort of relate. i have extremely toxic/acidic perspiration. i've had more guitars completely seize up on me (from excessive oxidization) than i care to remember.

-dh


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, I don't mean to offend anyone who likes these strings, but after playing them for a week, they're just dead. Aside from the side effects with the staining of my fingers, they just don't cut the mustard. They sound flat and tired. They don't resonate the way my regular strings do - John Pearse. I have to believe the old addage that you get what you pay for; these might be ok for some players and if they work for you great, but for me, to save a couple of bucks, the sound just isn't worth it.


----------

